# Animals are Great!   Animals are Great!



## Kyle

Bear chases skier down mountain in Romania


It was quite the spectacle on the slopes at Predeal mountain resort in Brasov County last month, when a brown bear charged towards the skiing tourist, Digi24 reports.

"Faster, faster! Go, the bear is chasing you! Faster! God forbid, don't look back!" onlookers screamed from the chairlift on Jan. 23.  

Likely bearing in mind that his options were limited, the skier slickly threw his bag to distract the wild animal – and the ploy paid off. The bear scurried to the side of the slope for closer examination, and the skier glided to safety, unharmed.

( VIDEO )









						Bear chases skier down mountain in Romania: 'Don't look back!'
					

The brown bear charged towards a skiing tourist at Predeal mountain resort in Brasov County in January.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:


> Bear chases skier down mountain in Romania
> 
> 
> It was quite the spectacle on the slopes at Predeal mountain resort in Brasov County last month, when a brown bear charged towards the skiing tourist, Digi24 reports.
> 
> "Faster, faster! Go, the bear is chasing you! Faster! God forbid, don't look back!" onlookers screamed from the chairlift on Jan. 23.
> 
> Likely bearing in mind that his options were limited, the skier slickly threw his bag to distract the wild animal – and the ploy paid off. The bear scurried to the side of the slope for closer examination, and the skier glided to safety, unharmed.
> 
> ( VIDEO )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear chases skier down mountain in Romania: 'Don't look back!'
> 
> 
> The brown bear charged towards a skiing tourist at Predeal mountain resort in Brasov County in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


This is why I always ski carrying a picnic basket.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

kwillia said:


> picnic


picinic


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Florida fisherman chased by 11-foot alligator in Everglades and it was caught on camera
					

A fisherman in Florida had a very close call with an alligator, and he has a video to prove it.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## RareBreed

Kyle said:


> Florida fisherman chased by 11-foot alligator in Everglades and it was caught on camera
> 
> 
> A fisherman in Florida had a very close call with an alligator, and he has a video to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Smart guy to decide that fishing for the day was over.


----------



## Kyle

Georgia firefighters help ‘embarrassed’ raccoon out of a jam

Dalton firefighters said raccoon broke into home and couldn’t find his way out

Firefighters shared a photo of the wild animal after it was caught in its unfortunate predicament and used its paw to cover its face in apparent humiliation.

"As you can tell, he was pretty embarrassed about it, but it's really nothing to be ashamed of, the department wrote. "We all need a helping hand every now and then."









						Georgia firefighters help ‘embarrassed’ raccoon out of a jam
					

Everyone needs a helping hand every now and then – even a mischievous raccoon.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## TPD

Is it just me who would never call the fire department to come remove an animal from my home?   I despise snakes like some despise spiders so I would not even call the fire department to come put out the fire when I set my house ablaze because of a snake inside.


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> Is it just me who would never call the fire department to come remove an animal from my home?   I despise snakes like some despise spiders so I would not even call the fire department to come put out the fire when I set my house ablaze because of a snake inside.


The you'll LOVE this story!
Georgia couple finds mother snake with 17 babies under their bed (nbcnews.com)


----------



## TPD

RoseRed said:


> The you'll LOVE this story!
> Georgia couple finds mother snake with 17 babies under their bed (nbcnews.com)


OMG!  I don't turn a light on now when I get up in the middle of the night to use the facilities but this may cause me to do that


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> OMG!  I don't turn a light on now when I get up in the middle of the night to use the facilities but this may cause me to do that


I learned to turn a light on after I broke a toe.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## DoWhat

QUACKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NextJen

This gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Grumpy

When I worked in DC, I was outside having a smoke and a sparrow landed on this woman's shoe..she screamed and fainted..she was lucky I was there to catch her or her head would have hit the concrete.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> When I worked in DC, I was outside having a smoke and a sparrow landed on this woman's shoe..she screamed and fainted..she was lucky I was there to catch her or her head would have hit the concrete.


Good Santa!


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> Good Santa!


 When she opened her eyes from her fainting, she asked who I was..I said I'm Batman...and she screamed and fainted again.


----------



## Sneakers

Grumpy said:


> When she opened her eyes from her fainting, she asked who I was..I said I'm Batman...and she screamed and fainted again.


Did you say it with a growly voice?


----------



## Kyle

Visitors to Bronx zoo get an x-rated episode of Wild Kingdom.

https://nypost.com/2021/09/23/gorillas-shock-onlookers-with-oral-sex-at-bronx-zoo-video/


----------



## Kyle




----------



## PJay

I do that to my dogs..they're getting use to it now. No fun.


----------



## PJay

Just now seeing this thread..good one


----------



## itsbob

BEARING in my mind... LOL

I get jokes!!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

Landshark is never getting in because of these things.


----------



## Sneakers

This is my favorite...   Good Dog!!!!


----------



## spr1975wshs

Merlin99 said:


> Landshark is never getting in because of these things.


Candygram


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers




----------



## PJay

His dream came true..


----------



## Kyle

Ice Age: Atomic Acorn


----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


>



Speaking of eagles, yesterday around 10:30am on Rt 249 in Callaway, there's a bald eagle working on a carcass lying in the southbound shoulder.  The traffic wizzing by didn't bother that eagle one bit.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle

He would have been easy pick'ins for a hawk.


----------



## Kyle

Photo captures moment 'Ninja Prairie Dog' lunged at bald eagle


The photographer titled the shot 'Ninja Prairie Dog,' saying that the prairie dog looked like a ninja going after the eagle











						Photo captures moment 'Ninja Prairie Dog' lunged at bald eagle
					

A picture is worth a thousand words, and that is definitely true for the picture that Art Trevino shot.




					www.foxweather.com


----------



## PJay

Christmas mood





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## spr1975wshs

PJay said:


> Christmas mood
> 
> View attachment 161544




One of the dance numbers we had played at our reception back in June 82.


----------



## vraiblonde

Just nomming on some Christmas trees.....


----------



## PJay

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## PJay




----------



## vraiblonde

PJay said:


>




I'd feed that squirrel just to thank it for the entertainment


----------



## Merlin99

This one makes you cringe in sympathy


----------



## PrchJrkr

Merlin99 said:


> This one makes you cringe in sympathy



Good Night! I cringed just reading the title!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

He loves catching his frisbee.


----------



## stgislander

A beautiful brindle Boxer.  My favorite coloring.  Makes me miss my brindle GD.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Kyle said:


>


Power slide!


----------



## Grumpy

stgislander said:


> A beautiful brindle Boxer.  My favorite coloring.  Makes me miss my brindle GD.


He's a wannabe boxer, we are the third owners and there is no way he is purebred even tho he was sold as a purebred. He was given up twice because he's a bit neurotic but he fits in here with my other boxers. Hell of an athlete, he doesn't stop while the other boxers go like hell for 10 minutes then want a nap.


----------



## Merlin99

spr1975wshs said:


> Power slide!


Sweep the leg johnny


----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen

Truly mans best friend


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TPD




----------



## Kyle




----------



## itsbob

TPD said:


>



Nope nope nope.. don't want to mess with no pig..


----------



## TPD




----------



## TPD




----------



## Kyle




----------



## frequentflier

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166901


Someone took his nuts?


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166901


Know that look well, have a half dozen of em sitting on my deck rail every morning waiting for me to refill the bird feeders and toss out a tub of peanuts..


----------



## PJay

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166901


----------



## PJay

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AnthonyJames

Squirrel X ~ The Adventures of young Elon


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## TPD

"Weddings are all fun and games until some of the guests start to fight,"









						Wedding ceremony delayed due to a pair of fighting kangaroos: ‘Right in the gut’
					

A wedding in New South Wales was temporarily delayed when a fight between two kangaroos broke out near the venue. The video shows the incident that distracted the wedding guests.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Kinnakeet

kwillia said:


> This is why I always ski carrying a picnic basket.


LMAO


----------



## Kinnakeet

Grumpy said:


> When she opened her eyes from her fainting, she asked who I was..I said I'm Batman...and she screamed and fainted again.


LMAO


----------



## Kinnakeet

Kyle said:


> Visitors to Bronx zoo get an x-rated episode of Wild Kingdom.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/09/23/gorillas-shock-onlookers-with-oral-sex-at-bronx-zoo-video/


wonder if she swallowed


----------

